# Hatching a new batch



## Tara_H (May 17, 2021)

In 3 weeks' time we should be welcoming some new additions to our flock  There's something magical to me about hatching, I can't wait!


----------



## amd (May 17, 2021)

Please share hatching videos if you catch it! I am absolutely chick obsessed but have to live vicariously through others.


----------



## Tara_H (May 17, 2021)

amd said:


> Please share hatching videos if you catch it! I am absolutely chick obsessed but have to live vicariously through others.


I will totally have hatching videos!  They're due to hatch on a bank holiday and I've taken the following day off too, just in case.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 17, 2021)

Thats so awesome'  awww


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2021)

We picked up our 4 lovely ladies 2 days ago. First time chicken keeper, so very excited and nervous


----------



## Catscankim (May 19, 2021)

They just passed a law that we can have chickens in our county...limit of 5, they all have to be hens, you have to have a fenced in yard, and you have to have a coup.

I NEED a fenced in yard because @AliOop has gotten me obsessed with keeping chickens LOL.


----------



## earlene (May 19, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> View attachment 57407
> 
> 
> We picked up our 4 lovely ladies 2 days ago. First time chicken keeper, so very excited and nervous


Your coup is so clean!  I don't think I've ever seen such a pristine chicken coup. 

That are Lovely Ladies.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2021)

earlene said:


> Your coup is so clean!  I don't think I've ever seen such a pristine chicken coup.
> 
> That are Lovely Ladies.


Was only painted in march and has been empty until 2 days ago, and they've already made quite a mess! Opened the door but they seem a little bit reluctant to come out, bless them


----------



## Tara_H (May 19, 2021)

Here's a recent shot of some of our ladies - hard at work helping to clean up the bugs in the greenhouse after the winter!  They went back home with very full crops that day


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2021)

Beautiful! Ours are getting plenty of kitchen scraps as well as any slugs/other garden destroyers that find. Very practical


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2021)

We only got two chicks out of our hatching attempt.  Our granddaughter added 4 chicks from a school hatching project and we added 12 more pullets from Tractor Supply store.  They are all doing well.  We now have eggs under a broody hen; so we are waiting to see how many of those hatch.


----------



## Tara_H (May 19, 2021)

lsg said:


> We only got two chicks out of our hatching attempt.


Oh no  out of how many?

All our chickens are ones we hatched ourselves from a very good quality set we were given by a breeder.  We've generally had pretty good hatch rates *touch wood* and for the last hatch we got an automatic turner which helps a lot! (More consistent turning, less opening and closing and touching the eggs...)

Of course, if you can get one of the hens to do the work for you then so much the better!


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oh no  out of how many?
> 
> All our chickens are ones we hatched ourselves from a very good quality set we were given by a breeder.  We've generally had pretty good hatch rates *touch wood* and for the last hatch we got an automatic turner which helps a lot! (More consistent turning, less opening and closing and touching the eggs...)
> 
> Of course, if you can get one of the hens to do the work for you then so much the better!


We set about 12 eggs to hatch the first time.  We turned our eggs twice a day.


----------



## Tara_H (May 19, 2021)

lsg said:


> We set about 12 eggs to hatch the first time.  We turned our eggs twice a day.


I definitely like the auto turner better - we used to do 5 per day, but watching the broody hens, they're always fidgeting and adjusting, so I figure more is better.


----------



## KimW (May 19, 2021)

What does one do with chickens when temperatures get near or below zero F?    If I knew the answer to at least this question, hubs might agree to keep some chickens.  We generally only get a few days in the 0 to -20F range (sorry @Zing !), but we do hover around zero F for most of the winter.


----------



## Tara_H (May 19, 2021)

KimW said:


> What does one do with chickens when temperatures get near or below zero F?    If I knew the answer to at least this question, hubs might agree to keep some chickens.  We generally only get a few days in the 0 to -20F range (sorry @Zing !), but we do hover around zero F for most of the winter.


They're surprisingly good with low temperatures; they naturally run a few degrees hotter than humans and can keep themselves warm pretty effectively.  What you need to be careful about when it's very cold is the drafts and humidity. They can get frostbite on their feet and combs which you would obviously want to avoid.  It's very important to build the coop so that there's very good ventilation but no cross breeze blowing on them when they're asleep.
I'd recommend reading up on your specific temperatures though, since I've no direct experience with that level of cold.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2021)

Now all 4 of the ladies are out, but it took a long time for the second one to work up the courage. After that, the others soon followed. 

@Tara_H let me know if I'm hijacking. Just very excited about my girls


----------



## Tara_H (May 19, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> let me know if I'm hijacking


Oh, not at all! There won't be any action for ages yet, it's great to see your chooks in the meantime


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, we candled the eggs tonight, and went into lockdown. A disappointing percentage were not developed at all (rooster not doing his job sufficiently) so we took those out. There are 18 remaining that look pretty good, hoping most of those will hatch


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 3, 2021)

I have one Chicken that i've taken in she was in the yard' I started feeding her & shes stayed, I dont have her caged & free to go if she wants, She gets broody thinking shes sitting on eggs, kinda sad.  Her name is "Mrs. Hen" I think she a fighting hen? sadly "Fighting Roosters" is popular in my location .  I've had her for about 3 years how time flys. Shes a happy spoiled bird.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> They're surprisingly good with low temperatures; they naturally run a few degrees hotter than humans and can keep themselves warm pretty effectively.  What you need to be careful about when it's very cold is the drafts and humidity. They can get frostbite on their feet and combs which you would obviously want to avoid.  It's very important to build the coop so that there's very good ventilation but no cross breeze blowing on them when they're asleep.
> I'd recommend reading up on your specific temperatures though, since I've no direct experience with that level of cold.


^^ Agreed - chickens usually do just fine even in freezing temps unless they are not cold-hardy breeds, or if they get wet. Making sure that they have good ventilation (but not windy drafts) is important, as is access to lots of fresh water. Like horses, chickens can survive the cold very well as long as they can stay hydrated.

I will add that we did have two banty Cochins which are a breed with feathered feet. If their feet get wet in the snow, the feathers can freeze, which can cause their feet to get frostbitten, as well. So we did pamper our Cochins a bit more, and they would sit in their coop rather than go out free-ranging in the snow (whereas the White Rocks busted out of the coop every day, the moment I opened the door for them). We also provided the Cochins with a wall heater in the coop, and they definitely snuggled up to it. They say that temps don't affect egg production (daylight hours are the primary driver), but the Cochins definitely laid more regularly after we installed that wall heater.

Pic for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Quanta (Jun 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Well, we candled the eggs tonight, and went into lockdown. A disappointing percentage were not developed at all (rooster not doing his job sufficiently) so we took those out. There are 18 remaining that look pretty good, hoping most of those will hatch


Out of how many? And what kind are they?



lsg said:


> We only got two chicks out of our hatching attempt.  Our granddaughter added 4 chicks from a school hatching project and we added 12 more pullets from Tractor Supply store.  They are all doing well.  We now have eggs under a broody hen; so we are waiting to see how many of those hatch.


At the beginning of the pandemic when grocery stores couldn't keep eggs on the shelves, several of my siblings and I pitched in together to get some chickens and ducks from Tractor Supply. We got 6 chicks and 10 ducklings. They were sold out of everything old enough to tell which were females (of course), so we took our chances and got more than we needed, thinking we'd get at least half that many females. Noooo, we got 9 male ducks. Out of 10.  We ended up going back for more later on and now we can't use up the eggs fast enough. I have a freezer full of French toast.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 4, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Out of how many? And what kind are they?


We set 30 eggs to start with - we normally get better fertility rates, but this year there's a single rooster covering all the hens so I guess it's too much for him!

They're black copper Marans, this is the adults:



This is our main rooster, Houdini! So called because when we did a hatch when he was younger, he kept escaping from the bachelor pen to hang out with the chicks


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 6, 2021)

Getting quite anxious at this stage!  I double checked the days and it's basically this time tomorrow they're due to hatch, but no sign of anything going on so far... I was hoping to see some pips by now (first small hole in the shell). We don't normally hatch at this time of year so I'm hoping the humidity isn't too high for them...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 7, 2021)

Finally, the first pip! We had just about given up hope, I would have expected it yesterday morning, and they were due to be hatched this morning. I've spent the last two days trying to distract myself and we had started collecting fresh eggs for a new attempt.

I've no idea why they're so very late (never happened like this before) but hopefully this first will not be the only one  with any luck there will be some actual chicks by the time we wake up tomorrow...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 8, 2021)

Someone is working very hard on hatching!





Your browser is not able to display this video.












Looks like he'll be the first out, but there's more thinking about it, quite a few eggs are tweeting now!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 8, 2021)

We just returned from my daughter's house in Winnemucca. My granddaughter finally got her way and managed to get a chick hatched. She has no room for more chickens and mom told her she has to give the baby away, lol not happening. It is a beautiful black chick with white-tipped wings and a white butt. We think it is a Jersy Bantams and her Polish rooster mix. My granddaughter now has 34 counting roosters and hens. Needless to say, my granddaughter loves chickens!!

I wish you good luck with your hatch.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 8, 2021)

Chicken #1 is out!




Your browser is not able to display this video.





#2 is working on his zip, shouldn't be too long now


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 8, 2021)

#2 is still not quite hatched so we'll check on him shortly in case he's stuck... #1 has been rolling him around, pecking him, and trying to sleep on his head, which is probably not helping...




Your browser is not able to display this video.






What are big brothers for, after all?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 8, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> #2 is still not quite hatched so we'll check on him shortly in case he's stuck... #1 has been rolling him around, pecking him, and trying to sleep on his head, which is probably not helping...
> View attachment 58315
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh thats just adorable.


----------



## KimW (Jun 8, 2021)

He's lending a helping beak!  Awwweeeee.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 8, 2021)

Needed to step away for a bit - came back to find three of them are now out  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> #2 is still not quite hatched so we'll check on him shortly in case he's stuck... #1 has been rolling him around, pecking him, and trying to sleep on his head, which is probably not helping...
> View attachment 58315
> 
> 
> ...



Kitty Baby perked up her ears and tried to find the little chirper!  No luck though, 'cuz with only 12 seconds to look, she couldn't figure out where it was coming from.  

Plus she's exhausted from our walk to the Park & back again.  Not as hot as yesterday, but still, she was panting at one point.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 8, 2021)

earlene said:


> Kitty Baby perked up her ears and tried to find the little chirper!


Oh yes, it's a very tantalising noise!  The two older cats have been through this a few times and are not impressed, but the youngest has been locked out of the bedroom multiple times already for licking the incubator and trying to eat the chicks.  (I let her stay when she's quiet, which is a good chunk of the time, she enjoys just hiding behind the printer watching them and purring.)


----------



## KimW (Jun 8, 2021)

Awe - they're worn out!  Poor little things.  

The cat purring while watching the chicks...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 9, 2021)

Four as of this morning! Lively and cheeky 





Your browser is not able to display this video.





There are still a few eggs with pips, but these guys will be getting hungry soon, so we'll transfer them to their playpen shortly, clear out the broken eggshells, and have a quick look at how the rest are getting on.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 9, 2021)

It's time to learn how to eat and drink! They're... sort of getting the hang of it  





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KimW (Jun 9, 2021)

Awe....he came to where he was told...right into the dish....  

So cute!!!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 9, 2021)

Current count: 7 and a half! (One last one taking his sweet time about it, but he's on the way...)


----------



## KimW (Jun 10, 2021)

Do we have 8 little chickies today?!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 10, 2021)

awww so cute'


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, we have 8!  One of them spent a lot of today thinking he was still an egg and trying to curl up again, but he's finally accepted that he hatched and is now drinking, eating and pooping  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KimW (Jun 10, 2021)

Awweeeee - poor little guy.  He's doing good for thinking he was still an egg.    So CUTE


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 12, 2021)

They're getting so big already, and growing wing feathers!

I tried to get some pictures for you guys but it's kind of tricky since the camera is so fascinating!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 12, 2021)

Between your chickies and CB’s bunnies, I am beside myself.


----------



## KimW (Jun 14, 2021)

Captioned...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 14, 2021)

Today's excitement; their first encounter with grass! It's terrifying!




The guy in the front was sneaking up on it and jumping back every step or so making alarmed noises! The rest are on the roof cheering him on 

Also, it makes their beaks wet when they peck it, which is alarming and gross and requires cleaning said beak immediately 

This was just now, they're getting a little bit braver:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KimW (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh no - that's too funny and too cute!  Great green hairy beast has entered their domain - yet they're brave enough to (sort of) peck at it!  Love it.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh and I nearly forgot! Yesterday some of them were getting a bit poopy (it's a health risk when they're that small) so warm baths were had.  The bath part they quite enjoyed, getting dry not so much!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 15, 2021)

I have some great videos from today but they're too big for the video upload so need to figure out a good way to share...


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Today there was a lot of practising with wings, and trying to escape!


----------



## Quanta (Jun 16, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> View attachment 58578
> 
> 
> 
> Today there was a lot of practising with wings, and trying to escape!


I love the would-be escapee. They overestimate their abilities.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 16, 2021)

Well that’s it—I just must get some chickens!!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Your browser is not able to display this video.





They've started to get very opinionated about bedtime. Now instead of snuggling under the brooder, they want to come and roost with 'mom' (otherwise known as me...)

This little lady almost escaped, them when I picked her up to put her back in, settled down happily on my finger and looked like she was planning on spending the night


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 17, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> View attachment 58595
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are adorable.

I have a question, do you always put the brooder heat plate on the bottom so they stand on top? My granddaughter's chicks always congregate under their heat plate. I am just curious and always willing to learn something new.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 18, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> They are adorable.
> 
> I have a question, do you always put the brooder heat plate on the bottom so they stand on top? My granddaughter's chicks always congregate under their heat plate. I am just curious and always willing to learn something new.


Oh, the heated part is underneath! They just like to jump up on top of it when they're not feeling chilly. A bit like cats, chickens like to be on higher ground looking down 

Edit - this is what they look like when they're quiet and sleepy... It's happening less and less often though!



Not long before this I heard a mad flapping coming from the playpen and looked around to see this:


She was very proud of herself!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 18, 2021)

We have officially gotten over our fear of the grass. Next problem: we don't all fit on it at once!


----------



## KimW (Jun 18, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> We have officially gotten over our fear of the grass. Next problem: we don't all fit on it at once!
> 
> View attachment 58615


I just spit out my tea...


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 18, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oh, the heated part is underneath! They just like to jump up on top of it when they're not feeling chilly. A bit like cats, chickens like to be on higher ground looking down
> 
> Edit - this is what they look like when they're quiet and sleepy... It's happening less and less often though!
> View attachment 58603
> ...


I know where the heated part is, my granddaughter's chicks always like to cuddle underneath but her house gets really cold many times she has chicks. Also, they are in a large enough tub with a temp gradient and ceramic heat Lamps.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 19, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I know where the heated part is, my granddaughter's chicks always like to cuddle underneath but her house gets really cold many times she has chicks. Also, they are in a large enough tub with a temp gradient and ceramic heat Lamps.


Ah ok I thought you were asking was it a different kind.
Are you saying she has a brooder but has it raised up high?   the point of those ones is that the chicks can actually touch the heated part if they want to. We start ours very low and move it up gradually as they grow.
I'm a believer in keeping things as natural for them as I can, given the circumstances, so I don't do any heat lamps or gradients no matter what the conditions are.  The brooder is plenty warm, and they learn very quickly (matter of minutes) how to get back there for heat when they need it.  I find this setup encourages robust and curious chicks, they venture out to explore and then run back to 'mama' when they want to warm up.
As you noticed, they already spend most of their time in the unheated part, at about a week and a half old.  The room they're in is about 18C (cold enough that I get chilly if I sit too long) but they are perfectly comfortable with it.  In fact I ran a heater a couple of times to make it warmer for me, and they flopped down and spread out their wings like they were too warm.
(Just sharing info - there are as many ways of doing this as there are chicken keepers, so no offence intended.)


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 21, 2021)

Latest videos that are not too big to upload!



Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 21, 2021)

That cat tho...


----------



## KimW (Jun 21, 2021)

Look at them flap their wings like big birds!


----------



## KimW (Jun 21, 2021)

AliOop said:


> That cat tho...


Oh yeah - the CAT.  Forgot about the cat by the time I got to the end of the chickie cuteness!  Is it Luna?  Oh she's just waiting ever so patiently.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Ah ok I thought you were asking was it a different kind.
> Are you saying she has a brooder but has it raised up high?   the point of those ones is that the chicks can actually touch the heated part if they want to. We start ours very low and move it up gradually as they grow.
> I'm a believer in keeping things as natural for them as I can, given the circumstances, so I don't do any heat lamps or gradients no matter what the conditions are.  The brooder is plenty warm, and they learn very quickly (matter of minutes) how to get back there for heat when they need it.  I find this setup encourages robust and curious chicks, they venture out to explore and then run back to 'mama' when they want to warm up.
> As you noticed, they already spend most of their time in the unheated part, at about a week and a half old.  The room they're in is about 18C (cold enough that I get chilly if I sit too long) but they are perfectly comfortable with it.  In fact I ran a heater a couple of times to make it warmer for me, and they flopped down and spread out their wings like they were too warm.
> (Just sharing info - there are as many ways of doing this as there are chicken keepers, so no offence intended.)


Hers is the same heater, they keep it low so they can cuddle under it, like they would mama. The room my granddaughter usually has hers in will get even colder than yours so she really has to watch temps close, but she has not lost a chick.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 21, 2021)

KimW said:


> Oh yeah - the CAT.  Forgot about the cat by the time I got to the end of the chickie cuteness!  Is it Luna?  Oh she's just waiting ever so patiently.


This is Elma, she's the youngest and bright as a button! (Also my puppy kitten  ) she's learned already that if she sits quietly she can stay and watch them but if she gets off the chair she has to go out into the garden 
She looks just like a smaller version of Luna though, and really makes me understand where the word copycat comes from! She watches and imitates every single thing!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 22, 2021)

We've started introducing them to outside spaces. Yesterday they got to hang out in a cold frame for a little while and they loved it!  They found a spider - ate it. They found a wood louse (pillbug, I think?)- that was very scary and they ran away from it. They found a little yellow leaf and ran around stealing it from each other for a long time!
Today they're in the greenhouse with me.  There's enough room to run up and down and practice flying! They found a tiny slug and played rugby with it for a while but found it unpleasantly sticky on the beak...
Also Elma is going crazy trying to get in  




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KimW (Jun 22, 2021)

Blahahaha - wish I could be there to see their antics - especially with the yellow leaf!

Poor Elma's going to wear herself out.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 22, 2021)

KimW said:


> Poor Elma's going to wear herself out.


I didn't get it on video, but not long after this she took a flying jump at the greenhouse roof, went splat, and finished by sliding down the glass like something out of a cartoon...  
Luckily the glass held, and she clearly learned not to try that again!


----------



## KimW (Jun 22, 2021)

Oh nooooo!!!  Awe poor girl.  I bet her face was priceless!


----------



## Quanta (Jun 22, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I've spent the last two days trying to distract myself and we had started collecting fresh eggs for a new attempt.


Did you end up incubating another round, since you got so few to hatch this time? Sorry if you mentioned it already, I don't remember seeing it if you did.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 23, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Did you end up incubating another round, since you got so few to hatch this time? Sorry if you mentioned it already, I don't remember seeing it if you did.


Oh - yes actually we're going to start some more on Friday, we've been collecting them for a little while now.  I think the humidity was the biggest problem so I'm going to try a new trick that I've only read about; using sandpaper on a small patch at one end of the egg to help it lose water during incubation.  This particular breed has very dark eggs, and because of the layers of pigment they're less porous than average.  Hopefully this will improve the hatch rate for the next lot!


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2021)

They are so cute, but I REALLY empathize with Elma.  Stalking those chicks is something my Kitty Baby would be doing as well, looking for any way in possible.  How do you keep her out when you go in yourself?


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> How do you keep her out when you go in yourself?


It's a complicated process involving putting the chicks into an IKEA box (sortera I think it's called) and then going out, into the greenhouse and closing the door before opening the box lid! If she can't see or hear them she's less bothered about following me in 

She was disgusted with me the following day when I finally let her into the greenhouse - she had to check behind every plant in case there were chicks hiding there!

Today they had their playpen thoroughly cleaned out, and there was great excitement scratching around in the new (deeper) sawdust. Also they're getting very good at escaping...





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> She was disgusted with me the following day when I finally let her into the greenhouse - she had to check behind every plant in case there were chicks hiding there!



I can just imagine the glares!   You tricked me! I can still smell them. Where are they? You are so mean!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> I can just imagine the glares!   You tricked me! I can still smell them. Where are they? You are so mean!


I see you speak cat!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 26, 2021)

Next batch is cooking 




Doing everything 'extra' I can think of to help hatch rates. They've been in the incubator being turned since they were collected from the nesting box, and wiped down carefully with a dry cloth to help remove any potential contamination.
Last night I used my fancy nail file to abrade a small patch at the end of each egg where the air sac should be.  I did candle them, but the air sacs are too small to see, even in the week old eggs, which lends support to my theory that it's a humidity problem.
The only thing I didn't do was give the rooster a trim around his fluffy bits to encourage a base level of fertility... That's kind of the nuclear option


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 29, 2021)

Out in the greenhouse again today, much dust bathing was had!





Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Edit:Adding more that I thought I'd posted before but that seems to have disappeared!)

They're getting into their "awkward teenage phase" now:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





They're also getting too heavy to sit on the edge of the playpen!


----------



## KimW (Jun 29, 2021)

They're growing so fast and they look like such happy chickies!


----------

